
Obama takes on zoning laws in bid to build more housing, spur growth - jseliger
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/obama-takes-on-zoning-laws-in-bid-to-build-more-housing-spur-growth-228650
======
matt_wulfeck
> _City zoning battles usually are fought block by block, and the president 's
> involvement will create friction_

I'm getting a bad feeling about this. On the one hand I want to be able to
actually afford a home in Silicon Valley. On the other hand no part of me
believes that the bureaucracy of zoning laws will be fixed by more bureaucracy
of our federal government.

There's a certain aspect of self governance that suggests we should leave home
owners alone, even if what they're doing sucks in the meantime.

